# wellbutrin and sleep disturances



## Tara L. (Aug 2, 2003)

hi! i have had severe sleep disturbance since starting wellbutrin sr. i don't fall asleep until midnight and wake up at 4:30 or 5am. anyone else have this problem, and if so, what can do done? i don't want to give up on the wellbutrin but i need to sleep!


----------

